# Holmsley (forest hols) New forest 2/9 -4/9



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We're away for a few days, starting at forest Holidays site at Holmsley in the New Forest from Sunday 2nd September. The weather looks promising; anybody around please come along & say hello. We're the ones sat outside the Pilote in the Lafumas 8) . 

(new sticker in the front window :wink: )


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Mike

We are at the CCC Holiday Site at Blandford Forum you could have joined us here :lol: 


Jac


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

How long is it on, Jac? May be along later in the week


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Mike

Finishes 10am on the 4th we are then heading to Wincanton CC for a night prior to going to Shepton on Wednesday.

Jac


----------

